# May Post Contest - Road Rage



## GuitarsCanada

OK people here is one that you will want to get in on. Our Friends at Road Rage Pro Gear are putting up a RRPG BIGFOOT TRUE BYPASS SWITCHING SYSTEM










Eight individual True Bypass Channels means you can have a separate channel for most if not all of your effects. What this can do for your sound and stage/studio setup is incredible, not just because of the true bypass benefits, but the organization of all your pedals, just think - only one switching device to control all your effects, it's great! Built to last using all high-end parts and hand crafted in Canada.

Visit Road Rage Pro Gear for the full line-up of products on offer

Post Contest Rules

1) Contest will be open until May 22nd at 6:00 pm EST
2) All posters must post a picture of a guitar, you may post more than once but not the same picture
3) Winner will be selected by random number generator from all posts made

Good luck to all and thanks to Road Rage for providing this great prize for one of our members


----------



## Rugburn

I looked at the picture, I read the post,...... I still have no idea what the hell it is, but I *waannnit!!*













Shawn.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm in


----------



## hollowbody

Me too! I want it to use with this!


----------



## al3d

OH..me me me....hehehe


----------



## dodgechargerfan

These contests are fun. 

This all I have at hand right now.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Need a big guitar for big bypassin!


----------



## sivs

Sure, I could use one of those...


----------



## Robert1950

My guitar is better than your guitar.


----------



## keto

You know, I don't know that I've ever shown off my G&L, and I show off all my gear LOL! 1993, had since new. Hmm, needs better pic.


----------



## xuthal




----------



## Brennan

How about a picture of 7 guitars?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Pretty damn cool


----------



## zontar

Here's my first guitar-
Well my first real one anyway.


----------



## puckhead

oh, that looks like a useful toy...


----------



## puckhead

Brennan said:


> How about a picture of 7 guitars?


I don't think that's 7 entries :food-smiley-004:

oops... guess I should post a guitar to keep mine in the rules.


----------



## zontar

Ah, I love the Airstream.

Haven't seen it for a while.

Here's another from me-


----------



## jebuscrebus

This is one of my Favorites


----------



## Chito

Here's mine.


----------



## lp deluxe




----------



## hollowbody

Here's an old pic of my Strat. Looks a lot different now. 

Also, how freakin' big is that Traynor?!?!?!


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

One of my favourite XBOX games is Simpsons Road Rage. Do you think that's a coincidence? Don't be daft! Obviously, this was meant for me. I mean, I don't really get what it does either... but instead of reading too much about it now, I'll just figure it out when it gets here.








Here's my Epi LP before and after upgrading/prettying up.
Good luck forumates!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Cool I could use this!


----------



## Psychic Mythographer

Winner, winner, chicken dinner...


----------



## vox_rox

Hey, this would come in handy - here's my guitar - the older Warhawk II 390 with the dot inlay instead of the block they use now - just think of the possibilities!










Peace,
Pierre


----------



## jimihendrix

i'm in...


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

This is my new project, a 1990 Dean DS superstrat. These are just the seller's pics, I'm waiting for parts to complete it.


----------



## HandsomeJake

Let's get wild.


----------



## TwangOmatic

My main guitar.


----------



## allthumbs56

My 1976 Wine Red ................. ahh heck - it's just my 82' Tokai


----------



## allthumbs56

And my little twanger .............................................


----------



## puckhead

the tank.... (yamaha)


----------



## Peter




----------



## LowWatt

Great guitar, but too deep for a man as fat as me.


----------



## hollowbody

Here's ol' slidey!


----------



## greco

I wanted to get a pic of my guitar...so I went to Google images and found this...and it turns out that I'm 99.999% sure that it is my actual guitar (before I bought it from a different store)...what a hoot!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## axestronomer

A few from the collection.


----------



## 59 Jr

My Diamond if the rough


----------



## 59 Jr

My other diamond in the rough


----------



## 59 Jr

The ultimate Diamond that I don't have.


----------



## snacker

my hammertone octave 12 and son


----------



## zurn

Neil Young's old black


----------



## KoskineN

My '52 hotrod Tele!


----------



## KoskineN

My Eric Johnson Strat


----------



## KoskineN

PRS SE Soapbar


----------



## fraser

heres my 1933 supertone-


----------



## bw66

I guess I'll figure out what to do with it after I win it.


----------



## GuitarSkater

that's a picture of my guitar


----------



## smorgdonkey

Post a picture of a guitar? Hmmmm...


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## flashPUNK




----------



## flashPUNK




----------



## -mbro-

Do want


----------



## Robert1950

I have the highest chance of winning this because it is something, as a basement noodler, that I'd have very little use for.


----------



## hollowbody

Moh...I miss my dot


----------



## Robert1950

This 1992 Hamer P90 Special is now tuned to open G.


----------



## zontar

Back to work-


----------



## jimihendrix

my dream guitar...ha ha ha...


----------



## puckhead




----------



## xuthal

my old yamaha


----------



## zontar

My acoustics-Taro Classical (70's MIJ) & a Simon & Patrick 12 string with a beat up cedar top.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Guitar should be good enough to eat


----------



## zontar

Where?

Oh well--I can't see yours, can you see mine?


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## faracaster

My NEWSEST guitar.


----------



## faracaster

My LOUDEST guitar


----------



## faracaster

My FAVORITE guitar


----------



## faracaster

My Classiest guitar


----------



## faracaster

My OLDEST guitar


----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Stonesy




----------



## Chito




----------



## Chito




----------



## Chito




----------



## Chito




----------



## jimihendrix

can someone please point out hawaii on this map...????...


----------



## ne1roc

Here I go.........


----------



## jcayer

Here I am


----------



## zdogma

Good contest, that's a really cool switcher.


----------



## KoskineN

My Larrivée LV-03RE


----------



## KoskineN




----------



## KoskineN




----------



## puckhead




----------



## puckhead




----------



## ne1roc

Recognize the famous blanket? Yup, I bought this from Pete.


----------



## the-patient

worth a shot!


----------



## sivs

Not mine, but it was in my possession for a while. 1968 tele, heavily modded...


----------



## hollowbody

Here's a guitar I sold to some long-haired dude years ago


----------



## Budda

Ohai


----------



## allthumbs56

Wildcat Baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allthumbs56

Tres Hombres.........................


----------



## allthumbs56

2008 SG Standard - a real suprise player!


----------



## allthumbs56

All time fav ...............


----------



## ccuwan

Blue


----------



## ccuwan

Silver


----------



## ccuwan

Gold


----------



## ccuwan

Seagull


----------



## ccuwan

Godin


----------



## ccuwan

Ventura


----------



## ccuwan

Strat


----------



## zontar

My modded Les Paul


----------



## zontar

Okay, others posted more than once in a row--so here's the Iceman


----------



## speckledmind

I want to play
___________________________
........(....\.................../....) 
.........\....\................ /..../ 
..........\....\.............../..../ 
...........\..../´¯.|.¯`\./.../ 
.........../... |....|.... (¯ `\ 
..........|.....|´¯.|´¯.|\....\ 
..........\......` ¯..¯ ´......• 
...........\_ ............ _.•´


----------



## zontar

interesting finish-

Here's another of my Les Paul


----------



## fretboard

Look at Road Rage comin' through to make someone's long weekend even better. Cool stuff.


----------



## fretboard

And while I've got photobucket open...


----------



## fretboard

So, what do you mean by "weight relieved"???


----------



## copperhead

heres two


----------



## puckhead

My first ever guitar - cheap no-name Korean (Lero).
I've had it for 30 years.


----------



## Robert1950

My Tokai Love Rock (aka Canadian Fakai) has a lot of balls.


----------



## jimihendrix

what a super contest....


----------



## zontar

Ibanez AF95


----------



## copperhead

heres a few


----------



## copperhead

gotta win


----------



## JHarasym

Godin Flat Five


----------



## JHarasym

Guild M80


----------



## AlcolmX

Haven't played this one in years but figured it was picture worthy.


----------



## puckhead

family shot... just missing the airscreamer, I think


----------



## Chito




----------



## zontar

AlcolmX said:


> Haven't played this one in years but figured it was picture worthy.


Any Iceman is picture worthy--unless it's been mutilated.

Here's a close up of my Iceman--showing the chipped pick up ring.


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## zontar

A guitar being played--by Glenn Kaiser--with someone else's Tele sitting in the back.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

An exceptional custom


----------



## Steadfastly

George Benson's Signature Ibanez


----------



## Steadfastly

S & P Cedar 6. This is not mine but I have one. It is a great guitar and I think I stole it at $125.00.


----------



## Steadfastly

A Harp Guitar. Unusual. I think I would tire of the sound in about 2 days.


----------



## Steadfastly

The sound coming out of these guitars is rather "Fried".


----------



## Steadfastly

One beautiful guitar. If I only could have one, this would be it.


----------



## Steadfastly

From NAMM 2010


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm so dizzy......


----------



## Steadfastly

My current number one. These are great guitars! The only thing wrong is the necks are too sticky, so about 5 minutes with the steel wool and you have a great guitar with a slippery neck.


----------



## Steadfastly

I wish my wrists were flexible enough to play like this.


----------



## Steadfastly

A little guitar anyone?


----------



## Steadfastly

Start them while they are young.


----------



## Steadfastly

Coffee and guitar go well together.


----------



## Steadfastly

Girl and guitar or G & G for short.


----------



## Steadfastly

Child's play......too bad I wasn't a child. Perhaps I would find playing easier.


----------



## Steadfastly

Playing guitar for a living can leave you threadbare and shoe-less!


----------



## Steadfastly

On the way to lessons!


----------



## Steadfastly

It always amazes me how things must match with women. Notice the color of the top and the color of the pick?


----------



## Steadfastly

Blue sky.....blue guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is not me. I repeat, this is not me!


----------



## Steadfastly

It's a long, long road.............


----------



## Steadfastly

California dreamin'.......


----------



## Steadfastly

Playing makes us happy!


----------



## Steadfastly

What chord is this? A flat BM?


----------



## Steadfastly

What would you like to hear next honey?


----------



## Steadfastly

Gift wrapped.


----------



## Steadfastly

On the road again.....


----------



## Steadfastly

Mom, taking time out.


----------



## Steadfastly

Now this is quality family time.


----------



## Steadfastly

Let me think about this for awhile.


----------



## Steadfastly

Playing well makes your face go like this.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Nice woodwork!


----------



## Steadfastly

Rockin' in the free world!


----------



## Steadfastly

This just goes to show you that you can be happy with a green guitar. She's probably colour blind!


----------



## Steadfastly

I got my eye on you.


----------



## Steadfastly

Hy-oh silver!


----------



## Steadfastly

Really strung out!


----------



## Steadfastly

I'd like to make a point......or do you get the point?


----------



## Steadfastly

A rose by any other name is a.....well, a guitar, of course!


----------



## Steadfastly

Almost on fire.


----------



## Steadfastly

A beautiful custom from Collings.


----------



## Steadfastly

A unique acoustic.


----------



## Steadfastly

Double neck custom with lots of open air.


----------



## Steadfastly

For those that want to be "seen".


----------



## hollowbody

One poor battered Tele:


----------



## Robert1950

Well I've posted pics of all four of my guitars. So I guess I start posting images of others. May I present Nigel Tufnel's Mr. Horsepower:


----------



## Robert1950

How about his lucky stiff who gets to hold the guitar on the left.


----------



## zontar

FlipFlopFly said:


> A Harp Guitar. Unusual. I think I would tire of the sound in about 2 days.


It's not a harp guitar--it's an electric sitar. But it still fits the contest criteria, I would say.

And to keep in theme with the contest--here's the headstock of a fake Gibson.
(Not mine)


----------



## zontar

Beautiful sides on this classical.


----------



## Steadfastly

Too many necks.


----------



## xuthal

my collection as of 2008


----------



## xuthal

Was almost mine,at least i got to keep the picture


----------



## zontar

How about the back?


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

One more, then it's off to bed.


----------



## Chito




----------



## Chito




----------



## Chito




----------



## Big_Daddy

Guess I'll get in on this.....


----------



## Big_Daddy

And another....


----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## hollowbody

my first guitar. probably shoulda kept it, but sold it off with a bunch of other stuff to get my LP.


----------



## hollowbody

same guitar, but with different pickups and before the coil-tap switch


----------



## hollowbody

budget straplocks


----------



## hollowbody

burst, burst, burst!!!


----------



## hollowbody

my quiet guitar


----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## Big_Daddy




----------



## stever67

Here's my Orville Jimmy Page...


----------



## stever67

My SG3...


----------



## stever67

Satriani:


----------



## stever67

Here's a bunch


----------



## hollowbody

awesome Tele!


----------



## hollowbody

awesome tele #2


----------



## Robert1950

Neil Young's Old Black -->


----------



## hollowbody

Awesome Tele #3


----------



## hollowbody

awesome Tele #4


----------



## hollowbody

Awesome Tele #6


----------



## ne1roc




----------



## iggs




----------



## iggs




----------



## iggs




----------



## iggs




----------



## iggs




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Not mine-it's only a picture actually, but that's what we're supposed to post-but I'd like one that looks like this-


----------



## zontar

One more before I go.


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Steadfastly

The "hollow" chair.


----------



## Steadfastly

Gibson has made some nice guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly

You could never misplace this guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

Four in one.


----------



## Steadfastly

Pick a guitar, any guitar!


----------



## Steadfastly

Double decker guitar stand.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jammin'.


----------



## Steadfastly

I cut myself on my guitar!


----------



## Steadfastly

I got's me some acoustics.


----------



## Steadfastly

No, they're not standard guitar colours.


----------



## Steadfastly

Nothing special, just a classic. Well, I guess that is special.


----------



## Steadfastly

Pick a guitar, any guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

Yes, we carry guitars.


----------



## zontar

I finally post my Mustang


----------



## zontar

Old guitar method book


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## Robert1950

George Harrison with Lucy, his red '57 Les Paul, and a bunch of other guys:


----------



## antipole

w00t guitar!


----------



## NIK0

I want this!!!


----------



## Robert1950

Warren Haynes and a Les Paul - like a Corona with Lime.


----------



## bobb




----------



## Steadfastly

Two young acoustic fans. In 15 years, who knows where they will be.


----------



## Steadfastly

A sign of the times, a cell phone and a guitar, but no doubt she's missing a few notes on her guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

Rockin' kids.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Seriously playing.


----------



## Steadfastly

A hollow body held by delicate hands.


----------



## Steadfastly

The all toque band.


----------



## Steadfastly

A lot of pink.


----------



## Steadfastly

Plus a few extra guitars in the back.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just singin' and playin'.


----------



## Steadfastly

The most common practice room; the bedroom. But hey, she's got one fan.


----------



## Steadfastly

Don't you have any full size guitars?


----------



## Steadfastly

These kids must be good. They're trying to break the fence down trying to get into the concert.


----------



## Steadfastly

Practice that lick.


----------



## bobb




----------



## hollowbody

I've had a hankering for a LP Deluxe lately, so here's some pics of guitars I want


----------



## hollowbody

Although I really prefer the ones without the mini ring inside the humbucker ring, this is still a nice axe:


----------



## hollowbody

I'd like a stock, non-routed one, but hey, beggars can't be choosers:


----------



## hollowbody

In all honesty...there's NOTHING like a beatup goldtop Deluxe!


----------



## hollowbody

Less beat up, but still awesome


----------



## hollowbody

Don't care for the sparkles, but hey, it's still a LP Deluxe!


----------



## hollowbody

This is what the back of a LP _should_ look like!


----------



## hollowbody

Mmmmm, more goldtop lovin!


----------



## sivs

There's just something about a tele...


----------



## hollowbody

It's not a deluxe...it's a PAIR of deluxes!!!


----------



## sivs

This one's fun too...


----------



## hollowbody

Clean goldtop!


----------



## hollowbody

natural finish ain't bad neither!


----------



## hollowbody

Ebony and ivory??? Almost bought one of these at L&Ms toys in the attic sale for $1600. Can't believe I let that one go!!!


----------



## hollowbody

I LOVE that green colour that goldtops take on with the years.


----------



## hollowbody

A guy in Toronto was selling a pair of these Epi Deluxes. One in this Blue colour and one in sparkle red. I didn't like either, but I totally wanted to buy both and I'm still annoyed that I didn't


----------



## hollowbody

After goldtops, this dark tobacco burst is my favourite Deluxe finish.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Everybody getting in on this one? Dont forget to visit our friends at Road Rage as well.


----------



## jimihendrix

i've got enough switches...on my guitar...!!!...


----------



## Robert1950

My favourite Eric Clapton Guitar:


----------



## Robert1950

*i want !!!*



hollowbody said:


> after goldtops, this dark tobacco burst is my favourite deluxe finish.


----------



## Steadfastly

I don't know why some people think guitars need handles.


----------



## Steadfastly

A nice Dobro.


----------



## Steadfastly

Pretty in black.


----------



## Steadfastly

White gold.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## jimihendrix

my "really old guitar"...


----------



## Steadfastly

Simply red, but beautiful.


----------



## ne1roc




----------



## Steadfastly

Some hollow bodies for your perusal.


----------



## Steadfastly

As long as I didn't have to look at it, I could play it.


----------



## Steadfastly

Another "handled" guitar.


----------



## hardasmum

dead sexy


----------



## vortexx

*My Orville by Gibso 59RI*

My Orville by Gibson 59RI


----------



## Fingerbender

Not the greatest quality picture. But all I could find at the moment.


----------



## vortexx

My Epiphone Les Paul Signature with low imedence pickups


----------



## michaelscofield




----------



## michaelscofield




----------



## Paulonbass




----------



## neu18




----------



## Steadfastly

The granite look.


----------



## Steadfastly

Nice LP.


----------



## Steadfastly

If you like them thin...........................


----------



## Steadfastly

A very nice tele with humbuckers.


----------



## Steadfastly

A very nice Gibby hollow body.


----------



## Steadfastly

An interesting paint job on this LP.


----------



## Steadfastly

Exotic acoustic.


----------



## Steadfastly

I usually hate blue guitars but this one kind of appeals.


----------



## Steadfastly

Be careful! Don't cut yourself on this one.


----------



## Steadfastly

It's clear.


----------



## Steadfastly

Gotta love them double necks. This is the kind you don't separate.


----------



## Steadfastly

A beautiful custom.


----------



## Steadfastly

What color is your preference?

Natural?

White?

Black?

Please, not Green!

Blue?

Yellow?

How about Red?


----------



## Steadfastly

Another red custom.


----------



## Steadfastly

Au naturel.


----------



## Steadfastly

A white custom. Very nice!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Bullseye.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Lightning!


----------



## Steadfastly

Your basic one0stringer.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## ne1roc




----------



## ne1roc




----------



## Robert1950

Alvin Lee and his 335


----------



## allthumbs56

Hot hot hot!!!!!!!


----------



## allthumbs56

Here's my first electric .......... man I miss her


----------



## allthumbs56

This poor girl got stolen - I still hope she shows up somewhere.


----------



## allthumbs56

Of course she did get replaced ..............


----------



## hollowbody

Ummm...yum???

Next to a Deluxe Goldtop LP, a 62 Custom Tele is my dream guitar. How nice is this one???


----------



## shredder240

A glorious Martin for the win


----------



## Robert1950

What Robert Johnson played:


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## puckhead




----------



## puckhead




----------



## puckhead




----------



## Robert1950

Another sublime master of the stratocaster.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just a custom.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

This is a great guitar to have with you if you get lost in the USA somewhere!


----------



## Steadfastly

Someone on here has a signature saying, "Gimme some neck", so here's two for you!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Robert1950

Pat Travers with a a really nice looking LP.


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## fraser

hanging out on the porch








[/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

I'm starting to like LP's more and more. I've never been much of a fan of them or strats for that matter since they are too "common" looking for my tastes. But with an LP like this one, it's hard not to like it.


----------



## Steadfastly

Do you like striped woods? Then you might like this.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

It is hollow looking but not hollow sounding.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just a strat, but a nice one.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Very nice!


----------



## Steadfastly

Another nice LP.


----------



## Steadfastly

Watch out for the curves.


----------



## Steadfastly

Pups x 3.


----------



## Steadfastly

The color of this guitar is..................................





























































I'm not sure but it looks like it's on fire!


----------



## Steadfastly

This is definitely an electric guitar. I know because you can see the lightning bolt from the last time it was played!


----------



## Steadfastly

Eye of the tiger. Rather, the coat of the tiger.


----------



## Steadfastly

Goldie Locks.


----------



## Steadfastly

OK, now aim for the middle.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Here's a few "V" style gits for you guys that like them.


----------



## Steadfastly

This guy always brings his "girl" to his gigs.


----------



## Steadfastly

This may be a "metal only" guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Black & White.


----------



## Steadfastly

Little boy blue.


----------



## Steadfastly

Glow in the dark.


----------



## Steadfastly

The "edge" of blue.


----------



## Steadfastly

A guitar for Dr. Hook.


----------



## Steadfastly

Going for gold.


----------



## Steadfastly

If you play your "cards" right, this guitar could be yours.


----------



## Steadfastly

Watch out it doesn't bite you.


----------



## Steadfastly

Simple and elegant.


----------



## Steadfastly

What's in the box?


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

This guitar is so fast it needs a handle.


----------



## Steadfastly

Another guitar for Dr. Hook.


----------



## Steadfastly

Ten, nine, eight, seven, six, five, four, three, two, one.........










































Blast off!


----------



## Steadfastly

Definitely not allowed as a carry-on, on today's airline flights!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## puckhead




----------



## bobb




----------



## bobb




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Robert1950

Okay, it's official. Flip does not sleep when there is a post contest.

Required picture. Faracaster's former Baker b3, the _Firecaster/Telebird._


----------



## Chito

Getting something in during FFF's break.


----------



## Robert1950

Jeff Beck playing a real man's guitar:


----------



## Steadfastly

Too much playing can make you black and blue.


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> Jeff Beck playing a real man's guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know real men only play hollow bodies.:rockon2::wave:


----------



## Steadfastly

Sitting in dry dock ready for a major re-fit.


----------



## Steadfastly

I think the body on this guitar looks unbalanced.


----------



## Steadfastly

A very "busy" guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

What's worse, pink or green?


----------



## Steadfastly

Your basic colour topographical map guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

Purple haze.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Never heard of these before.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Steadfastly

If this git plays anywhere near as good as it looks, it's a great player.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## AGP1




----------



## High/Deaf

I may as well get in on this.


----------



## High/Deaf

.....and an acoustic too.


----------



## snacker

my creston barncaster


----------



## bobb

Do not stare directly into the headstock


----------



## ne1roc




----------



## ne1roc




----------



## Robert1950

An SG anyone?


----------



## hollowbody

I've never seen pickup covers disintegrate this badly before:


----------



## hollowbody

Ewww...ugliest...guitar...ever


----------



## hollowbody

Wow, this fretboard is destroyed!


----------



## hollowbody

Yum yum yum!!!


----------



## hollowbody

Interesting relic job...can't say I really like this one.


----------



## hollowbody

Now this...this I like!! No idea where Formentera is, but I know I love Fiesta Red!!!


----------



## hollowbody

I don't know what's more awesome in this pic: Frusciante or the Strat???


----------



## hollowbody

Ditto here:


----------



## hollowbody

A blast from teh past...john with long hair! (and a nice Strat, natch!)


----------



## hollowbody

See what happens when you put on a Tele??? You start making goofy faces!


----------



## hollowbody

This is another of my favourite guitars ever! 1954 LP Custom:


----------



## hollowbody

And with a bigsby, it's pure heaven!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Four beauties.


----------



## Steadfastly

One beauty, one ugly and one ok. Do you know which is which?


----------



## Steadfastly

For Mr. Hollowbody.


----------



## Steadfastly

A very nice looking cut-away acoustic.


----------



## Steadfastly

For you Beatles' lovers.


----------



## Steadfastly

And here is a white one.


----------



## Steadfastly

A beautiful arch top.


----------



## Steadfastly

A great mix.


----------



## Steadfastly

A cream strat.


----------



## Steadfastly

Just another Guitar (or was that brick) on the wall.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Blond and dark gold.


----------



## Steadfastly

I think I need a bigger apartment.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Sneaky

I'm in...


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Robert1950

Gibson Les Paul 2003 R9 in Brockburst


----------



## Robert1950

Gibson Les Paul R8 in Bourbonburst


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## bobb

What the heck, while it's still in the buffer:


----------



## Robert1950

Gibson Les Paul 1956 RI in Tobacco Burst.


----------



## puckhead

here's an R8 that I am trying my hardest not to buy


----------



## hollowbody

I've been wanting a guitar dedicated for slide. I've heard Supros are pretty good that way. Hey, if it works for Joe Perry, it's good enough for me!


----------



## hollowbody

Another gorgeous Supro


----------



## hollowbody

Ditto. Though I don't dig the dual humbuckers:


----------



## hollowbody

This one's money! Check out the cool headstock:


----------



## Steadfastly

And now, from Epiphone.


----------



## Steadfastly

Four beauties.


----------



## Steadfastly

Now this is one strat style guitar I could go for!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Not your regular hollow or semi hollow but a sweet player all the same.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

And now, back to a gorgeous hollow body.


----------



## Steadfastly

Baby Blue.


----------



## Steadfastly

A nice mix.


----------



## Steadfastly

You might just recognize this guy.


----------



## Steadfastly

Black Beauty. And you all thought it was a horse.


----------



## Robert1950

Gibson Les Paul CR8 Cloud Nine


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Quality at its best!


----------



## hollowbody

A Jr. is another guitar high on my list of GAS inducers!


----------



## hollowbody

DCs are good too!


----------



## hollowbody

Nothing wrong with offshores either.


----------



## hollowbody

And a good old-fashioned beat up sunburst!


----------



## Steadfastly

A few extra strings always make things more interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly

A sit down strat player; you don't see this very often.


----------



## Steadfastly

Naw, he decided to stand up.


----------



## Steadfastly

A bit of silver.


----------



## Steadfastly

A happy player.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## jimihendrix

writer's block...


----------



## jimihendrix

lefty loosey...righty tighty...


----------



## Steadfastly

Red & White or White and Red; take your pic (pick).


----------



## jimihendrix

move over rover...let jimi take over...


----------



## jimihendrix

check out the babe....er...i mean...vox guitar in the background....


----------



## jimihendrix

for our simian members....


----------



## jimihendrix

cool guitar...stand...


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Robert1950

I usually don't care for clown burst, but...


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## lupien




----------



## chidawgodin

pick me, pick me.....


----------



## nicolasrivera




----------



## nicolasrivera




----------



## nicolasrivera




----------



## nicolasrivera




----------



## nicolasrivera




----------



## nicolasrivera




----------



## Metal Man

I'm in!


----------



## Cort Strummer

Wow I am glad I caught this contest... I really need one of these and cant afford one ATM because I am going back to school; I start Tuesday because I need to do some upgrading...


----------



## Cort Strummer

here is entry #2


----------



## Cort Strummer

Entry #3 FTW


----------



## hollowbody

To continue my theme of only posting pics of guitars that I'm GASing for, here's some Duo Jets for ya!


----------



## hollowbody

Double cutaway!


----------



## hollowbody

Bastard love child of a clownburst LP and a duo jet


----------



## hollowbody

55 duo jet tenor guitar!


----------



## hollowbody

Classy Rock Band Controller!


----------



## hollowbody

Love those green gretsches. It's like a classic UK sports car in British Racing Green!


----------



## hollowbody

Another purdy one, except there's something wrong with it, like it's backwards or somethin'


----------



## Urinanus




----------



## Urinanus




----------



## Bob Rock

Count Me In!


----------



## Cort Strummer

I didnt realize that you can post any picture of any guitar otherwise I could sit here all day posting pics but I will stick with pics of my guitars...

Here is another one of me and some guy holding my guitar before I molested it.


----------



## hughesp

I'm into this! Here's my eastwood sidejack:


----------



## blusician

Yeah!


----------



## Derek

Here's my '91 Ibanez. It was my first guitar, so I was happy to get it. It sounds awesome, it's just that it's metallic purple. I needed to use it for a gig, so I hockey taped it. It took me about 4 hours. You can see the purple in the second pic. I have since removed the tape and replaced the stock singles with a ProTrack and Vintage Rails, and the Tone Zone with a Double Whammy.

Btw, hockey tape does NOT leave residue. It does however, pickup all forms of dust. It wears nicely where you rest your arm, and brush your hand.


----------



## TwangOmatic

my girls


----------



## foghorn99

Please consider this my official entry! It would certainly make a good conversation piece on the living room table.

Thanks....


----------



## foghorn99

Here's another


----------



## foghorn99

Oh what the heck....why not another...with my two best acoustics: a '73 RAVEN (copy of G.Hummingbird) and a D-04R Larrivee, played by Bob Donaldson in this pic.


----------



## denthevetteman7

Im in.


----------



## xuthal

Grace parlour


----------



## xuthal

A travel guitar,looks like fun


----------



## Robert1950

Nutin' like a Gold Top


----------



## TFridgen




----------



## Steadfastly

These guitars were so bad, they had to be put in the corner.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

For acoustic aficionados.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

I didn't know he played guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Nice socks, nice guitars.


----------



## Steadfastly

Which guitar doesn't belong in this picture?


----------



## Steadfastly

White backed chairs.


----------



## DUCK

OOPS Sorry, Lets try this again!! Better late than never!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Black & White pictures often are far superior in some instances to color photos. That is not true with guitars as you can see from this pic.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Steadfastly

Obviously, this guy has never heard of guitar stands.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest closed - winner to be announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The winning post number is 104 !!!!!

104 is the winner friends. Many thanks to Road Rage Pro Gear for donating this great prize to our GC member !!!


----------



## hollowbody

Congrats Chito!


----------



## zontar

Cool, and sufficiently far from my posts...

Enjoy...


----------



## keeperofthegood

Fun contests are FUN!

Congrats Chito!! You will need to post up a pic of what you bypass


----------



## xuthal

congrats Chito
If i won i most likely would have flipped it.Maybe I'll win something i deserve next time.You seem like the kind of guy that could use this kind of gear.


----------



## Steadfastly

Congratulations Chito. May all your future mixing days be ones of pure bliss. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Brennan

Grats Chito!


----------



## copperhead

you lucky dog Chito!!!!! congrats


----------



## Chito

Holy cow!! Thanks everyone! Thanks to Scott and Road Rage.


----------



## fraser

hey chito- congrats.
when you get it can you tell us what it is, and what it does?
im still confused lol


----------



## Chito

I got it last night! Pictures to follow. 
I'm still trying to figure out how I can use it, being that it is designed for 8 inputs and I'm only using 4 pedals including the tuner right now, it seems to be overkill. hahahaha But I have enough pedals to put into it if need be. Maybe I'll set it up just for recording.  I'll post pictures later.

Thanks to Road Rage Pro and of course to our generous forum provider, GC.


----------



## Milkman

My latest guitar. This baby may be the catylist I need to jump start my a$$ back on to the stage. Congrats Chito!


----------



## Chito

Here it is!!  Thanks Road Rage and GuitarsCanada. And thanks to everyone for the congrats!


----------

